# Stickley Splay Leg Table



## Kv0nT (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find the plan for this table? It is a Gustav Stickley.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't answer your question, but if you email Bob Lang he might have it or can point you in the right direction. He can be reached at [email protected] Please let me know if you are successful.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great looking table I can see why you want the plans.


----------



## naugled (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been looking for years for plans for that tabouret table. I have that exact table, but at a coffee table height. It's gorgeous and strong, I bet an elephant could stand on it. Some day (when I get the time) I plan to create some working drawings based on the piece I have. I'm pretty sure what you're looking for is Stickely #636.

Good Luck 
I'll be watching this post and hoping….


----------



## Kv0nT (Jul 29, 2012)

After I posted this I found the exact piece up for auction. The finish is destroyed so I think I can get it for peanuts. If I succeed I'll post the the measurements I get off of it.


----------



## blackflyrancher (Oct 6, 2013)

I believe the plans are in this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Drawings-Craftsman-Furniture-Revised-Edition/dp/1565238125/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384942293&sr=8-1&keywords=Great+Book+of+Shop+Drawings+for+Craftsman+Furniture

I can't be positive because I'm not home right now where it is and won't be for a while. I seem to remember seeing it in there though. Be advised: the book has poor reviews. Some details are missing from drawings, but when they are, I think you can figure them out.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Plans for the 636 table are not in my book, but I've played around making a SketchUp model. I haven't been close enough to an original to publish plans of this one. This actually is pretty straightforward, if you are capable of making a full-size layout to get the angles right, and have some familiarity with working at angles that aren't 90 degrees. If making through tenons on an angle or compound angle cuts is beyond your comfort zone, plans aren't going to help much.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

I thought this page showed that table but the legs on the several items they have are more square than flat. But they do show several similar models. You gotta scroll down through the items.

Here is a 1912 Popular Mechanics that is a bit different, quite a bit, really, but does give some dimensions.

peace, T


----------



## Kv0nT (Jul 29, 2012)

That pop mech article is for a Limbert tabouret. However, I think the general design dates back farther. I actually made that exact piece last month.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

very nice, KV. I can see why you'd like the plan for the elusive table.


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

This table appears in the 1910 Sticjkley catalog as a 633 but looks a little wider. I have a Pop Mech book with a similar one but without a skirt board. If you'd like to see the PM plans, send me a meaasage. I don't want to post copyrighted material.


----------



## ctregan (May 1, 2012)

I might have drawings for that table. It is well designed with subtle details; small champher on the legs, notched legs to meet the apron, gentle arches. Best to get dimensions off original. It would be hard to capture the essence of this piece by guessing.


----------

